# my reds are dancing



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

when i come home from work, i look into my natt tank to feed and such.

the 2 larger reds are almost all black, one on top of the other (i think male on top







)

anwyas, they chase and nibble, but no nest or eggs. i might be close guys.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Keep a close watch and let us know!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

watch carefully after your next water change, that is when they like to start breeding.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

NIKE said:


> watch carefully after your next water change, that is when they like to start breeding.


----------

